

TechCrunch Deconstructed - edw519
http://zurb.notableapp.com/website-feedback/17215/TechCrunch-Deconstructed

======
truebosko
Very interesting deconstruction but what I find more interesting is that app -
Wow! Very crisp and useful service. Going to be using it for the current
project I have with a friend of mine.

~~~
jsdalton
I thought the same thing until I saw this: <http://www.notableapp.com/plans>

To me at least, that seems waaaay overpriced for what the service offers --
but I admit I have not investigated it very thoroughly.

